
Hiri, the desktop snap that lets you use Microsoft Exchange on Linux - janober
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/18/hiri-the-desktop-snap-that-lets-you-use-microsoft-exchange-on-linux/
======
sk0g
Funnily enough, I was just looking at this today, while on the search for a
new email client.

I have moved to Windows for now, while I have to work with KEIL IDE, so Geary
wasn't a option anymore.

Currently using Postbox, as I _need_ Gmail support. The post says 90% accounts
use Outlook, but for me, both my school and university have used Gmail
servers.

